# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Finding Friends on Negirl.com board

## Islander

I thought best to put this question on the "technical issues" forum.  I see that I am listed as having NO friends. :Frown:   I would love to have SOME friends and just don't know what to do.  How do I "put myself out there" to find Negril forum friends?

Silly I know.  Any kind assistance requested.

Thank you,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## beccajean_ca

Lol islander I did that yesterday.Just get talking to us ans add us if you want

----------

